# Free Pitch markers



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

MMM are giving away personalised pitch markers. Just £1.95 postage
You can apply online.

Pitch Marker Offer <<<< Click here

Enjoy.

Richard


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Ta my old CC one was getting tatty



Of course I know its just a marketing ploy I don't buy MMM now that I have MHF

Regards Frank


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

merpb said:


> MMM are giving away personalised pitch markers. Just £1.95 postage
> You can apply online.HERE
> Enjoy.
> Richard


Couldn't find anything about free pitch markers at that link. The notice about credit cards details rather put me off the idea of giving them mine though.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Obviously it is there but I also could not find anything around Pitch Markers, could you give a thicky a clue


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

The link worked for me alright but the pictures didn't come up - something to do with my settings I expect


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We got one of those last time they offered them... good deal.
We had our names put on the sign... better than our Reg Number.

There is something strange about the MMM site that messes up links but here is a direct link that should take you to the Offer:

Pitch Marker Offer <<<< Click here

Mike


----------



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

The link is straight from the flyer in MMM but it seems not to work.
If you type www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/offers/pitchreserved.asp you get straight there.
Richard


----------



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Mike.
I couldn't make the link work.
Richard


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

merpb said:


> Thanks Mike.
> I couldn't make the link work.
> Richard


Hi Richard

No problem... I will now pop it into your first post to save anyone having problems getting to the offer.

mike


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks Mike ....the link worked perfect

Not a bad idea to order one with your MHF user name on it , ideal for rallies or meets 

Cheers Mark


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

emgee said:


> merpb said:
> 
> 
> > MMM are giving away personalised pitch markers. Just £1.95 postage
> ...


Well their loss of data was publicised on MHF at the time. A general rule I make is not to follow links to sites where I am going to spend money ie dont click on links on websites or emails unless I trust the source, and even then I read the URL extremely carefully to make sure it said what I expected to see. That way you don't get phished.

I this case if you can't trust an MHF moderator .....well you are right I didn't follow the link I found it for myself 

Still thanks for the headsup Merpb

Frank


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

Assuming you don't want to get spamed by MMM be very careful with the do want and don't want tick boxes at the bottom.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

emgee said:


> Assuming you don't want to get spamed by MMM be very careful with the do want and don't want tick boxes at the bottom.


It took me a couple of reads to make sure I got them right thanks for pointing out.

Frank


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

qe2 said:


> Thanks Mike ....the link worked perfect
> 
> Not a bad idea to order one with your MHF user name on it , ideal for rallies or meets
> 
> Cheers Mark


Good idea, Mark, thats what I have done

Thanks for the link Mike

Anne


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

An expensive way to recover your contacts list after a major computer disaster, but a bonus for us.

It'san ill wind ...


----------



## 100701 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for the link, ordered one with a very selective choice of tick boxes at the bottom of the form.

Martyn


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Thanks merpb,

Ordered mine and carefully read the tick boxes :wink:


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Did anybody get their Pitch Marker, I did this morning I wondered why they were doing them so cheap having bought one of the company who make them in December off Ebay.This one is not even half the size of my original one. Putting this out do not be surprised to find it either blown away or ran over by the Van which did not see it. Still you get what you pay for.


----------



## 102003 (Dec 4, 2006)

Ours arrived broken in the envolope!!

Lildavdon


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry about that but just goes to prove the point of how long they will last outdoors on a site thats if you can see it.


----------



## 101392 (Oct 14, 2006)

Mine arrived intact this am, was quite pleased with it, but having read above post it is a bit on the small side - stil, not bad for the money!


Tina S


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi they did the same promo last year :wink: i ordered one but
i had to scratch off the reg because i changed van 

perhaps we could do a mhf marker :lol:

or............... :idea: :arrow:

white paint it out and replace with mhf logo if you want to be
finnerky :roll: :wink: 
.
ray :roll:

last years post >>> last year<<<<


----------



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for that tip. I lost the card from the mag and couldn't order.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Mine arrived, intact  

Going to see if I can find a longer stake for it so it will be higher off the ground 8)


----------



## PRS49 (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for that merbp - just ordered one  

Di


----------



## woodcut (Sep 30, 2006)

*marker post*

Hi all , yes mine arrived but the reg was wrong so i typed my reg out on the computer and printed onto sticky label trimmed and fitted, looks ok. But yes it is a bit small but as said before you get what you pay for.

Jeff.....


----------



## 102702 (Jan 28, 2007)

I have just ordered one, well two in fact as I was offered two screens at 1.95 due to a bug in their website and I have read here how fragile they are.

Warners are a bit slippery with their tick-boxes at the bottom though: firstly they are in a pale grey to make them harder to see, and then you have to alternate the ticks to avoid being spammed. It's legal, no doubt, but somewhat sharp-practice and certainly not the way to win friends and new customers!


----------

